# Tone Generators



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Hey Everyone I'll put up some links to some tone-gens available on the net. Good to use when testing your setups/fiddling with your equipment settings. 

http://www.tucows.com/preview/341419
http://www.tucows.com/preview/240287
http://www.nch.com.au/software/index.html - Other OS versions as well as other programs

These are both shareware.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I've used ToneGen by NCH Swift Sound. It's free for demonstration/testing, shareware for anything else. (Although I'm not really sure what the distinction is.) They make a lot of other interesting software too.

And, since I'm an idiot, I didn't see that the first Tucows link is actually for this.  But you can get non-Windows versions off their web site.


----------

